
Ask HN: What would you build on top of a supermarket API? - Jefro118
I&#x27;m thinking of a grocery delivery API in particular as something that doesn&#x27;t exist but I wish it did. What would you build if supermarkets had extensive APIs?
======
coreyp_1
A couple other things: Price monitoring, product availability notifications,
Comparison shopping, etc.

